# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Contest prep cycle

## thephil

Im planning on doin my second comp next year and am just thinking ahead. I have done one comp befor but i competed naturaly. So this would b my first comp that i am going to cycle into. A mate of mine who is doin the same comp mentioned that he will be doing a 20week prep. I was only planning on doing a 12-14 week prep. My question is. How do i plan a cycle for this prep. Do i run just test the whole way through and start the cutting agents at 12 weeks out or do i start the begenning of the prep natty and start it all togeather later on in ther prep? If u have done either before i would appriecate your insight

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## H93

oops

----------


## Knockout_Power

No idea about contest prep but that pic is impressive

----------


## m_donnelly

Back when I competed, I ran test prop (100mg EOD) and winny (50mg-100mg EOD) before shows. I ran test for the entirety of the cycle (16 weeks). I'd toss the winny in at week 10 and run it until the end. I would start a running clenbuterol or ECA (or phen once) over the last month of prep. I tended to avoid then as much as possible though as they phuck with me. Tren is fantastic if you can tolerate it but I couldn't. 

I also stacked 800mgs of primo but I didn't feel like it was worth the money and it was hard to find. 

I had all of the ancillinary drugs too; Arimidex , hCG , Clomid and Nolva. 

I usually finished up the cycle about five days out from the show as they were drug tested.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Im planning on doin my second comp next year and am just thinking ahead. I have done one comp befor but i competed naturaly. So this would b my first comp that i am going to cycle into. A mate of mine who is doin the same comp mentioned that he will be doing a 20week prep. I was only planning on doing a 12-14 week prep. My question is. How do i plan a cycle for this prep. Do i run just test the whole way through and start the cutting agents at 12 weeks out or do i start the begenning of the prep natty and start it all togeather later on in ther prep? If u have done either before i would appriecate your insight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I'm in the same boat as you man. I've competed once naturally an will be doing another show in October on the goods. What are our current stats and cycle history?

----------


## hankdiesel

> Back when I competed, I ran test prop (100mg EOD) and winny (50mg-100mg EOD) before shows. I ran test for the entirety of the cycle (16 weeks). I'd toss the winny in at week 10 and run it until the end. I would start a running clenbuterol or ECA (or phen once) over the last month of prep. I tended to avoid then as much as possible though as they phuck with me. Tren is fantastic if you can tolerate it but I couldn't. 
> 
> I also stacked 800mgs of primo but I didn't feel like it was worth the money and it was hard to find. 
> 
> I had all of the ancillinary drugs too; Arimidex , hCG , Clomid and Nolva. 
> 
> I usually finished up the cycle about five days out from the show as they were drug tested.


way to go bro! You juiced for a natural show! Congrats! Grow some balls and compete in open shows in the future.

----------


## m_donnelly

> way to go bro! You juiced for a natural show! Congrats! Grow some balls and compete in open shows in the future.


It was over a decade ago; there were no "open shows ". It was a phucking NPC show and far from "natural". Everything back then was "tested" in some way or another. So, why don't you just keep your phucking trap shut; you don't know me and you most certainly shouldn't be judging me.

----------


## m_donnelly

And, FYI, the reason I started doing NPC shows was so I could run gear because I knew it was just leveling the playing field. I competed in natural NGA and Muscle Mania competitions before that, stayed clean and got tired of watching the top places going to guys using. It was either jump on that band wagon and be the smartest kid with Down Syndrome or start running gear and try and play with the big boys.

----------


## hankdiesel

Over a decade ago there were no open NPC shows? That is total bullshit. I do judge people who use in natural shows because I handle contests prep for guys that enter natural shows and it really pisses me off that they may be getting beat by people who are on shit. You are definitely contradicting yourself a little in your posts but I do apologize if I wrongly accused you.

----------


## m_donnelly

> Over a decade ago there were no open NPC shows? That is total bullshit. I do judge people who use in natural shows because I handle contests prep for guys that enter natural shows and it really pisses me off that they may be getting beat by people who are on shit. You are definitely contradicting yourself a little in your posts but I do apologize if I wrongly accused you.


The two NPC shows I did was drug tested in some manner (either UA or polygraph) and neither of them had the "natural" tag. They were both big NPC shows filled with guys on gear. There was no absolutely no doubt that they were "open" shows. Like I said, I competed in Muscle Mania and NGA shows as well and they were tagged and treated as natural by most of the competitors. The top two to three guys in each show were using and they openly talked about it in the off-season. The Muscle Mania shows were getting really bad at that time; more and more guys were using. So, again, instead of jumping on that band wagon, I started running gear to compete in the NPC shows.

Dude, I wouldn't even sign up for my alma mater's yearly intramural powerlifting competitions when I started running gear. I'd most certainly never jump into a natural show using.

----------


## hankdiesel

Good decision m donnelly. It's nice to play on a level playing field.

----------


## m_donnelly

> Good decision m donnelly. It's nice to play on a level playing field.


I can see how my posts could be confusing and be viewed as contradictory.

Personally, I've never understood the guys that compete in natural powerlifting and bodybuilding on gear. There's obviously an issue with morality but I've also thought it was pretty embarrassing too It's just obvious when they're using in a natural show and they look like idiots.

----------


## thephil

Lol this thread is OLD. Im already 8 weeks out on saturday lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## m_donnelly

Did you decide to run gear? If so, what did you stack?

----------


## thephil

12weeks out (loading stage)
900mg Test
800mg Deca 
100mg Anadrol ed
2mg cjc-1295dac

10weeks out (shredding stage)
580mg + Test
200mg + Tren 
2mg cjc-1295dac
120mcg Clen 
50mcg T3

3weeks out (hardening stage)
580mg Test (stop 10days out)
650mg Tren
600mg Stan
100mg Anavar ed
2.5mg Letro ed (start 10days out)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

Last 3 weeks tren will actualy be 400

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

And i started stage 2 at 9 weeks out

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I realized shortly after I replied to your thread that it was a little old. I figured you had already forgot about it lol. Glad to see you got it figured out anyway.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

What class are you competing in? Current stats?

----------


## thephil

Starting weight was 90kg and and now im hovering around 88kg tightened up heaps. I did my bf% (9point pinch) at 10weeks out and was 89.9kg at 7.87%. Lost 2kg since then. As for category unsure at this point depends on what i weigh at comp. its a nabba show and im pretty sure they go by weight n height. I think i need to be 81kg to fit in to my height class

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## m_donnelly

That's an impressive cycle and has way more thought put into it than anything I ever did. BRAVO!

----------


## thephil

Gota put thought into comp prep. 

Just did bf. 8weeks out: 87.7kg @ 6.79%
Prob a lil behind but i only been on clen n t3 since tuesday so ill see how im goin in another 2weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome man! Keep it up. You should keep it logged on here so we can follow along.

----------


## thephil

Ok i will.

Training split is
Sun - rest
Mon- arms, calves
Tue - legs
Wed - back, traps
Thur - chest, calves
Fri - arms or legs or rest ( both areas i need work on) if tired rest
Sat - delts, traps, abs

This morning i have the day off work so i ate went to gym trained hams and ill hit it again later for arms

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome. I'm subbed

----------


## thephil

Ok so today i got asked to log the rest of my contest prep. How detailed i got and how often i check in is entirely up to yous. I work at a supplement store and have plenty of time at the end of every day to log. So weather u want daily or weekly or every other day is up to use so plz let me know.
Ok so heres today.
8am - 1x humapro, 80mcg clen , 50mcg T3
9am - 35g oats, 1 cup egg whites
10am - i have today off so i decided to ad an am sesh in so i did hams
Workout was
Seated leg curl 4x 12
Stiff leg dead lift 3x 12
Lying leg curl 4x 10
Honestly i was rather tired and im not usto training on low cals so it was slack. But i hate cardio n id rather burn cals with another gym sesh lol.
Intra drink - 1x humapro, 5g beta aniline, 5g l arginine
Post - 2x humapro
12pm - 100g chicken, 100g black rice
3pm - 200g chicken, 250g vegies
6pm (pre workout meal) - 200g kangaroo, 200g sweet potato
30min PrW - 10iu humalog
15min PrW - 1x humapro, 25g glycofuse, 5g beta analine, 5g l argining
Intra - same as above
Arms: 
Ezy bar curl 4x 15, 12, 12, 8
Hammer curls 3x 10, 8, 10
Single arm curl 3x 10, 10, 8
Rope ext x 4x 15
Machine dips 4x 10
Close grip bench 3x 12
Over head db ext 4x 15
Cable ext 3x 10
8pm - 2x humapro
8:30 - 200g chicken, 200g sweeg potato
(Was feeling slightly hypo checked levels was 1.7. Had a banana n now back up to normal. First time ever happend)
One more meal at
11pm - 30g casein, 3g fish oil

If this is too much detail plz let me know. First time iv ever done this kinda thing

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

If your up for it, I wouldn't mind seeing daily or every couple days. Especially when you get closer to the comp.Detail is always a good thing.

----------


## thephil

Ok no worries. Getting pretty bad insomnia. Such restless sleep

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Ok no worries. Getting pretty bad insomnia. Such restless sleep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


That sucks man. I hope you find a way to get some rest.

----------


## thephil

Day almost over just had second last meal. Chicken n beans. Trained delts n traps got a wicked pump n am still feeling strong in the gym so all still good on lil sleep. I did get some meletonin so ill try that tonight n hope that helps

8weeks today!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

DIET
- 2x humapro, 120mcg clen , 50mcg T3
(20minCardio)
(9:00) 70g oats, 1cup egg whites
(12:00) 200g chicken, 200g sp
(3:00) 200g chicken, 200g sp
(6:00) 200g chiken, 200g sp
- (30minPRW) 10iu humalog
- (15minPRW) 2x humapro, 25g glycofuse
- (INTRA) 2x humapro, 25g glycofuse
- (PW) 2x humapro
(8:30) 200g chicken, 200g sp
(10:30) 24g casein, 100g cottage cheese, 3g fish oil

Cals - 2,500/ 2,700
Pro - 300g
Car - 160g / 210g
Fat - 3g

TRAINING
Sun- REST DAY!
Mon- Arms, Calves (FST-7)
Tue- Legs (quads first/hams first)
Wed- Back, Abs (thickness/width)
Thu- Chest, Calves (FST-5 incline)
Fri- Arms (heavy)
Sat- Delts, Traps

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

Thats a run down of what my diet n training looks like. Im only using the slin while using clen n t3 to help keep me anabolic . on my off weeks from clen n t3 i will also stop the slin. Thats what the split in cals n carbs is accounting for.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Thats a run down of what my diet n training looks like. Im only using the slin while using clen n t3 to help keep me anabolic . on my off weeks from clen n t3 i will also stop the slin. Thats what the split in cals n carbs is accounting for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Looks pretty solid man. How long have you been using slin? I've never used it but plan on it in the future.

----------


## thephil

Since mid last yea. Had great success while bulking. But first time using during a cut so its lost of trial n era. But thats wat its all about.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Cool..I think ill venture into it soon

----------


## thephil

Just make sure you do your research. Can be dangerous if not used properly

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Just make sure you do your research. Can be dangerous if not used properly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


That's exactly why I haven't touched it yet. Ill make sure I do plenty of research

----------


## thephil

Good. 

Had a cheat meal last night... Was amazing! Feeling really full today. Should b an awesome arm sesh

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

A mate of mine who has competed quite a bit more then me has told me that im not consuming enough fat. So i have changed my diet up quite a bit to allow for more fats. Wat do you think of this

1. 70g oats, 1 cup egg whites
2. 100g steak, 30g almonds, veggies
3. 100g chicken, 100g black rice
4. 200g chicken, 200g black rice
(INTRA) 2x humapro
(PWO) 2x humapro
5. 200g chicken, 200g black rice, veggies 
6. 130g tuna w olive oil, 3g fish oil, 30g almonds

Would love your opinion as i have never realy utilized many fats. Although i always thought i should. Daily cals are still basically the same and is about wer i want em

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> A mate of mine who has competed quite a bit more then me has told me that im not consuming enough fat. So i have changed my diet up quite a bit to allow for more fats. Wat do you think of this
> 
> 1. 70g oats, 1 cup egg whites
> 2. 100g steak, 30g almonds, veggies
> 3. 100g chicken, 100g black rice
> 4. 200g chicken, 200g black rice
> (INTRA) 2x humapro
> (PWO) 2x humapro
> 5. 200g chicken, 200g black rice, veggies
> ...


I think that looks good. Try it out and see what happens. Everyone reacts differently. My diet has been a little higher in fat here lately and I haven't seen a negative affect. You should get HP's input on this. I think he is upping his fat intake right now.

----------


## thephil

I have already got meals done for the next week so this will start at 6weeks out. Leave me a week to tweak it if need be. Also at 6weeks out i will up my test to 1,000mg a week and tren to 60mg e2d

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

Also i got still nox from the doc today so lets hope that help with insomnia

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

Weight is hovering around 85- 85.5.

Looking more vascular then i ever have. Im not usualy a vascular person so im lovin it lol. Still feeling strong in the gym and i decided to stay away from high fats so i can still consume heaps of carbs. 

Stoped clen n t3 for a week amd will be taking keto and then will continue clen n t3 after a week off

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

Have decided to add some ghrp-6 150mcg 3 x a day. And have swaped to a pow slin protocol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## doubletap

You opted to do Clen every other week as opposed to two on and two off? You feel you are getting better results with this method?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> You opted to do Clen every other week as opposed to two on and two off? You feel you are getting better results with this method?


I think he's doing two on two off... He said I stopped clen and t3 for a week ill be taking keto and then take clen and t3 after a week off... I'm actually a little confused as to if you're doing 1 week on 1 week off or you are doing 2 on two off

----------


## thephil

Because i started clen n t3 late in the prep im actualy doing 2on 1 off. Using keto on the off week.

Also i have decided to drop the slin altogeather n start using ghrp6. Better for fat burning wich is what i need this far out.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## doubletap

Don't know much about ghrp6 but what I have read in increases your appetite something awful? But if you follow a clean diet it can add in fat burning......

----------


## thephil

Gh help u burn fat and ghrp6 is a growth hormone release peptide. It doesnt realy make me hung as such but i more feel like i digest and ansorb my food better.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

Great log I just read from start to finish. And your buddy was right about fats. Make sure your sticking to good fats!
Great log keep it up!

----------


## kelkel

X2. Just read it myself. Keep it going and let us know your results. Post some pics if possible. All this competing talk brings back memories. Getting "misty" now. Better go check my E2!

Good luck!

----------


## BG

Why are you lowering your gear dosages before the show?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Because i started clen n t3 late in the prep im actualy doing 2on 1 off. Using keto on the off week.
> 
> Also i have decided to drop the slin altogeather n start using ghrp6. Better for fat burning wich is what i need this far out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Oh okay, sorry I was a little confused at first

----------


## thephil

> Why are you lowering your gear dosages before the show?


Im 6 weeks out tomorrow and i will be doubling my test n tren . Also adding stan at 25mg ed till 3weeks out then upping it to 100mg ed and will also add var at 100mg ed then too. Back on clen n t3 tomorrow and ill run them all the way till last week

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## thephil

> Why are you lowering your gear dosages before the show?


Im not. Im 6weeks out tomorrow and i am doubling everythin now. Also adding 25mg stan and back on clen n t3 tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BG

> Im not. Im 6weeks out tomorrow and i am doubling everythin now. Also adding 25mg stan and back on clen n t3 tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Oh ok I must have misread it.

----------


## thephil

Body fats done from 11 weeks out - 6 weeks out (last night)

Its been a slow but steady drop. Hers the results
11w out: 89kg, 8.48% 61.5
10w out: 89.9kg, 7.78% 57
8w out: 87.7kg, 6.79% 48.5
6w out: 87.8kg, 6.08% 43.5

All done on 9point pinch test and the final number is my total mm over all. Wana try get them under 30mm total if i can. Iv lost 20mm in 6weeks so i cant see how another 13-14mm in 6weeks is unrealistic.

Opinions on how i am going so far plz welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

What bf% is your goal?
How low have you gone before?

Yes your calculations look good and the progress seems to be on track. Although its amazing on much work it takes for drop each % after about 6%.

----------


## thephil

As low as i can. Idealy i wana be under 30mm all over and keep as much as my lean mass as possible. Wat % that is i dunno.
I have started taking clen /t3 again and have been thinkin of doin a 2on 1 off protocol but using dnp in the week off. Neva uses it before tho n ill admit im not super super keen lol. But if it starts to get real stuborn to loose ill add it in. 
Never realy been under 6% before. Been 6 a few times but never into 5s even id say

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

Getting down to 5,4, even high 3's takes some serious drugs and from what I have seen some guys just can't drop that low. 
You should be extremely proud cause pushing 5% is a huge accomplishment. 
Let me know how the 2 on 1 off works for you.

Are you doing cardio? I remember you saying you were not or hate it. Which is it? 
Gotta do it man

----------


## thephil

> Getting down to 5,4, even high 3's takes some serious drugs and from what I have seen some guys just can't drop that low.
> You should be extremely proud cause pushing 5% is a huge accomplishment.
> Let me know how the 2 on 1 off works for you.
> 
> Are you doing cardio? I remember you saying you were not or hate it. Which is it?
> Gotta do it man


Hey yea i know. Lets hope i can get down there. I wasnt doin cardio but have started this week. 20-30min 1-2x a day will up if have to. Dont hate it but iv just never realy need to to get to wer i wanted to b till now

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

My buddy is prepping for a show in mid april so he has 2.5 weeks left I think and the last 6 weeks hr is doing 1.5 hours cardio. Stair stepper usually. But he doesn't drop his calories a huge amount. So he is still taming in a lot of protein.
It will be his first time a super heavy weight. He has won a few regional shows at heavy weight

----------


## thephil

Wow good on him. Hows his prep been on him? Easy? Nightmare?

Im just gona keep doin what im doin. Throw in the dnp protocol i talked about and come in as best i can wateva that may be

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

He gets irritable and tired from no carbs or low carbs. But he still lifts like an animal to save his muscle. He stretches for 30 mins before each wk out or cardio. 
He will be a small super heavy weight so he is not to excited about that but is proud he actually made it in the division

----------


## doubletap

Thanks for posting and please keep it up. I am 12 weeks out this week and enjoy reading the updates. We seem to be running the same program. I have been down to the 5% a couple of times but took a lot of cardio.

----------


## thephil

> Thanks for posting and please keep it up. I am 12 weeks out this week and enjoy reading the updates. We seem to be running the same program. I have been down to the 5% a couple of times but took a lot of cardio.


No worries mate. Helps keep me sane to n the feedback os always helpful.

I decided to add anavar in today. Hoping anavar/stan/clen /t3 combo will shredd wats left on me  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## doubletap

Yep thinking about doing the same here towards the end. Never added anavar while using tren . Many report that they felt and seen no different when using Tren. Some say it was a waste but then everyone is different. Let us know if you see/feel a different once it settle in your system. Figure you should see or feel a difference within 10 days. But then again a lot is going on with your body right now!!

----------


## thephil

> Yep thinking about doing the same here towards the end. Never added anavar while using tren. Many report that they felt and seen no different when using Tren. Some say it was a waste but then everyone is different. Let us know if you see/feel a different once it settle in your system. Figure you should see or feel a difference within 10 days. But then again a lot is going on with your body right now!!


Ill def let yous know how i feel or if i think its doin anythin. Good luck with ur prep too mate

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

> Yep thinking about doing the same here towards the end. Never added anavar while using tren. Many report that they felt and seen no different when using Tren. Some say it was a waste but then everyone is different. Let us know if you see/feel a different once it settle in your system. Figure you should see or feel a difference within 10 days. But then again a lot is going on with your body right now!!


I agree with you on the var if you are running tren . I wouldn't add var. Waste of money imo
Test
Tren
Mast
Primo
Clen 
T3

----------


## thephil

> I agree with you on the var if you are running tren . I wouldn't add var. Waste of money imo
> Test
> Tren
> Mast
> Primo
> Clen 
> T3


Yea im thinkin next time i compete ill use
Eq
Primo
Tren
Mast

Wasnt prepaird enough this time
But im still happy with how things are goin

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## gearbox

Your looking great and surprised you are cutting that low without tren etc...
Hope your holding onto that muscle tissue also  :Smilie:

----------

